# State Forest Jerks



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

Over Labor Day weekend I camped at Shupac Lake State Forest Campground by Lovells. This place is one of my favorite spots to camp. However, since the host camper is no longer there a rougher element seems to be hanging around and partying all night with no respect to any kind of quiet time. I myself like to listen to music, drink beer and hang out around a campfire. These campers took over 4 sites, had multiple tents (more than 2) on each site and stayed up every night til 4 or 5 in the morning. They were extremely profane and when another group of campers asked them to please be quiet (at 3am) they obstinately refused and threatened the other campers, chanting "f*** no we will not be quiet", up-turning picnic tables and throwing trash around the site. Too crazy to believe, right? It happened. Needless to say, my family was somewhat disappointed with what should have been a nice camping weekend. What should we have done, if anything? I plan on returning to this spot and don't want to have to put up with this again.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Seems to be a theme when you get more people on sites than there should be. We went to a park over memorial day there was a camper and two tent on one sight. Dont mind hanging out by the campfire drinking beer but these people were being obnoxious at 2am. Anybody yelling at the top of their lungs at 2am is disturbing the peace IMO. 
We called the cops. They were quiet after that.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Quit your crying and go to any of the State Parks if you want quiet time. Seems that I remember you being party to many different types of disruptive and repulsive behavior, as I watched from afar in utter disbelief and disappointment. Now that you have settled down, you want everyone else to settle down too. The nerve.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Try 911 next time


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Try 911 next time


 
Being on a state owned camp ground this is the best route. Especially if the park host is not keeping the peace.


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

wait tell they pass out and throw a lit strip of 1000 firecrackers in there tent/rv. you will be out of sight by the time they realized what happened. if you really want quiet time then you need to be at a place that will enforce it. or out in the middle of the wwods with no one around.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Try 911 next time


And let em know they were drinking and you _thought _you seen a gun and your _scared _cause your kids are with you..............


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would wait un till oh about a half hour after they turn in at about 5am and then I would start my day of extremly loud music , pilage and plunder. I would do this every morn untill they say give.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a few ideas as to what I'd do...after I was all packed up and leaving.


----------



## bigman (Dec 7, 2005)

Same thing ,same place. BUT. at about 2am two p.u.s with D.N.R.
showed up and kicked them ALL OUT. 3 campsights full of them.
I thought there was going to be a fight with the D.N.R. as these drunks were mad as hell. I over heard one of the officers yell at one of the drunks
Be carfull your next move will affect the rest of your life.
They had 1/2 hr.to be out..Traliers,tents,toys,wifes.girlfriends,kids,
wet clothes ect-ect.
Thay were Mad,and thay were Gone.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

we just get up real early in the morning and have breakfast,,, boy those pans sure can bang loud, then after breakfast we have a singalong playing guitar and singing,, shame we have such bad voices ,,but we make up for it in volume....


----------

